
Jordan Peterson debate on the gender pay gap, campus protests and postmodernism - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMcjxSThD54
======
peter_d_sherman
Disclaimer: While I do not agree with Jordan Peterson on all points, I believe
that in this interview he comes across as highly intellectual, well-spoken,
and thought-provoking, if not interesting in general...

That being said, your proverbial mileage (and opinions) with respect to this
interview probably can and will vary...

